# DIY stick steer



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

Anyone have any advice on how to make a diy stick steer setup? I'd like to make my 2.5 on my gheenoe stick steer


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Before you head down that road... most boat makers long ago got away from stick steering for a variety of reasons... Can't think of one current maker using that system. The last skiff I stepped aboard with stick steering was back in 1976... There might be a few still rigging that way in freshwater but that's about it....


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I think the hardest part would be the throttle on a motor that size, but you can probably make something like older lawnmowers used to have.
Contact Holley Outdoors in Blountstown (Tohatsu dealer) or there is Blountstown Small engine (Mercury dealer). Either can probably sell you all the stuff you need, they both service/rig a lot of small stick steer boats. 

There are several manufacturers up that way that rig/build stick steer. If you wanted to talk to some of them about how they do it contact Scandy-White, Bracewell, or Potter-built, most of them are around the Blountstown/Bristol area in Calhoun Co.


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

A lot gheenoes still have stick steer. Mainly bigger more elaborate ones. The throttle now is just like that of a lawn mower. I'm just looking for the convenience of steering. I'll attach a pic of my seating situation and maybe that will help people visualize. I sit on top of the cooler


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Cool boat, I like Gheenoes.
If you already have a throttle control worked out, and you're not any further from the motor than that, I'd just build some kind of tiller extension.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2018)

You can buy a stick steer and cable set up. They also make a transom mount to run the standard teleflex cable into. You’d have to figure out how to attach to the motor, but this would be the safest route in my opinion as opposed to re inventing the wheel.


----------

